# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks > [Bot] Orna RPG auto-grind bot (Android)

## gemBot

Orna RPG Bot setup | Auto Farming | gem-Bot - YouTube

Feature:
. Auto search mobs
. Auto heal
. Auto use item (torch, coin & silver coin) for lower dpi
. etc

C

----------


## Cheater666

Как скачать?

----------


## Cheater666

Where can I download it?

----------


## EricJames

Interested....

----------

